# Gas line for Jotul Stove



## mmichaud (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a Jotul Allagash stove for my living room. I am having the stove professionally installed however to save $422.00 I decided to run the gas line myself. In the past I have only used black pipe to run  gas line. This particular installation is a little tricky due to all the bends and the location of heating ducts and plumbing etc. I chose to use a about 12 feet of pro flex gas line to ease the installation process. Now my question is do I have to bond that 12 feet? The rest of the house is black pipe from the meter on. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## stoveguy13 (Aug 7, 2009)

you would need to check what local code wants. check with the building offical as you should pulling a permit for the job as well


----------



## trafick (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think you need to if it is threaded into the black pipe BUT code varies from state to state, town to town so I would call local building officals like stoveguy13 said.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 7, 2009)

By "bonding" do you mean "grounding?"
Most national codes are requiring a grounding of the gas line system if there is ANY CSS in there.
It can be grounded to a water line, a grounding rod or the grounding buss bar in the breaker panel.
The clamp does NOT have to be on the CSS or it's fittings, but it MUST at least be on the BIP that it's connected to.
Lightning strikes have caused arcking to accur from the CSS to the nearest ground & the arc will burn a hole thru the CSS.
It's not gonna explode like a bomb, but flames will shoot out of the hole, potentially igniting combustibles in the vicinty..  
HTH


----------



## mmichaud (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies so far. Yes, by bonding I meant to say grounding. A permit has been taken out by the fireplace shop so it will get inspected.


----------

